# Places to park over night



## Besty (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm looking for places to pitch up over night in or around Whitby
Where do I need to look on the forum


----------



## wildman (Feb 12, 2017)

You need to subscribe to get the camping spots.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 13, 2017)

*Politely put*



wildman said:


> You need to subscribe to get the camping spots.



Nice


----------



## Acti (Feb 13, 2017)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome,

Your membership fee buys you so much more than just the points of interest for places to camp and access to facilities like taps & waste dumps. You also get a chance to win some fabulous prizes... and even a rare Wildcamping mug... A future family heirloom !

If it saves you the cost of campsite fees for only 2 nights per year, you will be in profit. All the other benefits and resources then come for free.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi and welcome, full membership worth every penny.


----------



## The laird (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi wrlcome n enjoy


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 13, 2017)

wildman said:


> You need to subscribe to get the camping spots.



The POIs don't give camping locations.

We record overnight stops ...


----------



## jeanette (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi and:welcome:


----------



## Pinkshell (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello out there looking for some to stay for a night Hampshire Wiltshire or Sussex way happy Easter to you all


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 3, 2021)

Besty said:


> I'm looking for places to pitch up over night in or around Whitby
> Where do I need to look on the forum


Good evening & Welcome Aboard,
It Would be nice if you was to actually offer a little bit about yourself & or Your Vehicle & Or your plans, Even Try & Join in a few Conversations !. There’s a lot of good folk ALL OVER the place that might help out. But it’s by far FAR easier & Much better if you join up as a full member to unlock all the benefits that then become available.
Or you can just fade into the background & just log on to use the POI map if that’s what you Then prefer


----------



## Robmac (Apr 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wully (Apr 3, 2021)

This was from Feb 2017. That zombie guy not happy with resurrecting bodies he’s now into resurrecting dead threads


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2021)

Wully said:


> This was from Feb 2017. That zombie guy not happy with resurrecting bodies he’s now into resurrecting dead threads



Must admit Wully, I never noticed the date either.

What I did notice though was that yesterday the members status was showing as 'Full member' and today it is showing as 'Guest'.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 4, 2021)

In my defence,
I needed Coffee


----------



## ShockedFox (Apr 4, 2021)

Well chaps, sorry to have to report that I am still "Stuck" out in sunny Spain.......Happy Easter to you all...


----------



## trixie88 (Apr 4, 2021)

Wully said:


> This was from Feb 2017. That zombie guy not happy with resurrecting bodies he’s now into resurrecting dead threads





Pinkshell said:


> Hello out there looking for some to stay for a night Hampshire Wiltshire or Sussex way happy Easter to you all





Nesting Zombie said:


> In my defence,
> I needed Coffee


i thiunk it may have been pinkshell who resurected it yesterdayat 6.30pm.....post 10...............????????     plus we were all wished a happy easter.........///////////


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 6, 2021)

trixie88 said:


> i thiunk it may have been *pinkshell* who resurected it yesterdayat 6.30pm.....post 10...............????????     plus we were all wished a happy easter.........///////////



Yup.

Well spotted, Trixie.

Welcome aboard @Pinkshell.

If you like, you should start your own new thread under the "New Members Introduce Yourself" section for a proper welcome aboard


----------



## trixie88 (Apr 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yup.
> 
> Well spotted, Trixie.
> 
> ...


yes totally agree marie   pinkshell even wished us all a happy easter........hope he/she posts again could someone move the post to new memebers section??????just a thought..

sorry i forot to WELCOME YOU TO THE FORUM in my post........A VERY WARM WELCOME TO YOU PINKSHELL...... have come to the right forum...gret bunch of folk on here...take care
as marie says post it under new members section....where other members see it and welcome will respond.........


----------

